# cooling help



## lifebennder (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello i have a case with 1 cooling hole at the back, 1 cpu cooling hole, and 2 cooling holes under the cpu cooling hole (the 2 holes are right next to each other).
The cooling hole sizes are 80*80.
I would like to ask what is best, which one should be inhale or exhale. if all would be filled with fans.

thank you


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

normally the side holes are for intake and the rear is exhaust. 
Depending on your cpu cooler, for example the side hole draw in cool air right on top of the cpu fan and heatsink if you use the standard fan and heatsink. 
I would put the side ones as intake and rear as exhaust.


----------



## lifebennder (Jan 10, 2009)

shotgn said:


> normally the side holes are for intake and the rear is exhaust.
> Depending on your cpu cooler, for example the side hole draw in cool air right on top of the cpu fan and heatsink if you use the standard fan and heatsink.
> I would put the side ones as intake and rear as exhaust.


but does it matter that 3 fans will intake air and only one will outake air (rear). wont it damage the fan.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What case do you have?
What fan are you worried about damaging?


----------



## lifebennder (Jan 10, 2009)

shotgn said:


> What case do you have?
> What fan are you worried about damaging?


I dont know what case you have, if there is any way to find out then please tell me how to find my case. 
Ill get these 3 fans:
http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=31655

(its in czech so ill translate): 1800rpm, 18decibels max, 21.15CFM, 80*80*25 dimension.
I dont have any other holes in my case other then the cpu holes and the 2 at the side and 1 at the back.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

It should say on the back or somewhere on the case who made it then you can goggle it.
I think you will be fine with 2 intake fans on the side, leave one open for venting.
Is your rear hole a 120m?
It usually is. The more cfm the fan is rated, the more airflow it is, also the higher the cfm the louder it will be. You might want to try to find a variable speed fan that you can control the speed of the fan to your liking. 

http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=27111
The one i posted is a good example for a variable speed.


----------

